# looking ofr a good gunsmith near monticello ga



## comptoncarroll (May 29, 2012)

I have a shot gun my brother-in -law gave me. said that it will not fire said the firing pin not hit primer on rounds


----------



## jglenn (May 31, 2012)

try Colley Jackson up in Social Circle


----------



## speckman25 (Jun 5, 2012)

Give Mr. Warren Wilson at True Value hardware in Jackson a call . He is a fine gunsmith


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 10, 2012)

Larry Brewer on Twin Bridges end of Lake Sinclair in Millidgeville


----------

